# BB Gun as Baby shower gift?



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

May drink some but certainly not "a lot." May have something to do with the amount of time that's passed and a certain acclimation to the way things are. On the subject of the bb gun .. guaranteed that the child, at 2 to 3 months and beyond, will have a lot of fun playing with the box the bb gun came in. You'd better be awfully patient though, to receive the "thank you's" and "oohs and ahhs of pleasure." Maybe as much as 4 , 5 or 6 years. A bb gun for a new born is hardly cause for instant gratification (except, maybe for you and the dad). No matter what your wife may think, it wouldn't be a terrible idea to try and find out what the child's mother may think.. Yes, that is a fairly important consideration.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Who knows? Maybe the kid will turn out anti-gun and burn the gift at a anti gun rally.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

My initial thought was "hell yeah!" but after reading the responses I'm going to stand down and agree. I'd get her something else. 

Side note, my daughter was 6 months old on her first Christmas and I bought her a pink Savage Rascal. I wanted my first gift for her from daddy to be a rifle, so that's what I did. Wife wasn't real pumped about it, but she respected my wish. You can only get your kid their first gift once. I wanted it to be a rifle and that's something that no one can ever take from me...


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

I see no problem with it. My Dad bought me a 22 Chipmunk Rifle the day I was born and my Grandpa bought me a Red Ryder when I was about 2. I dont remember getting either of them but love the story of getting them. I would check with the father and make sure its ok that you get her her first gun. We will be having twins in a couple of months and I plan on getting them both something when they are born.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

wolverines said:


> My initial thought was "hell yeah!" but after reading the responses I'm going to stand down and agree. I'd get her something else.
> Side note, my daughter was 6 months old on her first Christmas and I bought her a pink Savage Rascal. I wanted my first gift for her from daddy to be a rifle, so that's what I did. Wife wasn't real pumped about it, but she respected my wish. You can only get your kid their first gift once. I wanted it to be a rifle and that's something that no one can ever take from me...





uofmball1 said:


> I see no problem with it. My Dad bought me a 22 Chipmunk Rifle the day I was born and my Grandpa bought me a Red Ryder when I was about 2. I dont remember getting either of them but love the story of getting them. I would check with the father and make sure its ok that you get her her first gun. We will be having twins in a couple of months and I plan on getting them both something when they are born.


Parents place too emphasis on the "first gift" or the child's "first birthday party", etc. Guess what, the baby doesn't know what is going on and doesn't care. In most cases, the parents won't remember much of it either as times goes by. All it does is give temporary gratification. You would be better off saving the money in an account to pay for the child's education or first car.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

petronius said:


> Parents place too emphasis on the "first gift" or the child's "first birthday party", etc. Guess what, the baby doesn't know what is going on and doesn't care. In most cases, the parents won't remember much of it either as times goes by. All it does is give temporary gratification. You would be better off saving the money in an account to pay for the child's education or first car.


You and I would not get along. I do share your beliefs in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

wolverines said:


> You and I would not get along. I do share your beliefs in any way, shape, or form.


That's interesting. When I was growing up, my friends and I got BB guns as gifts when in elementary school, but were allowed to choose the one we wanted. We were also allowed to shoot them without adult supervision. Of course, that was a different time. Our first firearms as gifts were .22s around 12 years that we picked out. Before that, any gun we shot was one owned by our Dad, there were enough to choose from. After that, we paid for our own. In other words, we picked what we wanted. I sold my first one when I was in my 20s to get something better. I wonder if my Dad would have gotten upset if I had sold one that he picked out and gave as a gift because he wanted to give me my first real gun. Either way, it would not have mattered if it wasn't something that I wanted. If a Dad wants to buy their child their first gun of the Dad's choosing, don't be upset later if the child doesn't like it when they get older.
When we were young, the gift that made an impact on us and made our Dads proud to give were our first tricycles and bikes. I do remember those and they were passed down when outgrown.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Every gun my dad and grandpa gave me is very special, regardless of how often or rarely I use it. I wouldn't part with any of them for any reason except to hand them down to another generation. Would they be as special to me if it was given by a friend of my father? No. They are special because I grew up learning to hunt with my dad and grandpa watching them hunt with the very guns they gifted. I couldn't think of a better gift a dad or grandpa could give. Not so much a friend of the family. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

wolverines said:


> You and I would not get along. I do share your beliefs in any way, shape, or form.


This don't make no sence


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

cscott711 said:


> This don't make no sence




i think a "not" was supposed to be in there.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

petronius said:


> i think a "not" was supposed to be in there.


Correct


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

cleew said:


> May drink some but certainly not "a lot." May have something to do with the amount of time that's passed and a certain acclimation to the way things are. On the subject of the bb gun .. guaranteed that the child, at 2 to 3 months and beyond, will have a lot of fun playing with the box the bb gun came in. You'd better be awfully patient though, to receive the "thank you's" and "oohs and ahhs of pleasure." Maybe as much as 4 , 5 or 6 years. A bb gun for a new born is hardly cause for instant gratification (except, maybe for you and the dad). No matter what your wife may think, it wouldn't be a terrible idea to try and find out what the child's mother may think.. Yes, that is a fairly important consideration.



Regardless, get your spine back before it's too late

No, really..

If my wife qustiond any of my purchases, including a 25k bike we'd be done....


----------

